# Yellow tone on apparel when sublimating



## GeorgetownGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, First-time poster hear. Haven't run into this problem and could use some help. I have a Ricoh GX5050N and am trying to sublimate on white vapor t-shirt. The Ricoh prints are beautiful but when I try to sublimate the paper leaves a yellow tone where it touches the garment. tried even just the paper with no ink and it still leaves a yellow tint. I have tried reducing heat, reducing time, even spraying peroxide/water mix but no luck in not having that yellow tint. I have tried new paper and am waiting for the TextPrintR in the mail (which Conde recommended). Does tnis sound familiar to anyone. We started with a vaseline of 180-190 degrees at 40psi for 40 seconds, keep going low enough for sublimation ink not to take but still there is a yellow tint. Thanks in advance y'all!


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Kathy,

It sounds like a paper issue. What kind of paper are you using? Are your degrees in Farenheit or Celcius?


----------



## GeorgetownGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

The paper I have tried is Sbu-Trans 95% from Coast Graphic Supply (rand new opened today) and one from Conde that came with my Epson 1400 with DyeTrans inks, package says EPQ Photo Quality Paper for EPSON - this is around 14 months old. Conde thought paper age might be a factor but based on opening a fresh pack of another brand I don't think that's it.

I too have deduced that it is either the paper or slight chance the heat press. When I've put a piece of each of the paper types above without ANY ink, they are still yellow at heat of 180 celcius. We are following the Conde Vapor apparel instructions as a base: 180-90 celcius, 40psi, 45 secs.

We have been using our manual GeoKnight but have an automatic heat press that we are warming up now. My husband says "heat is heat" but we are racking our brains out. The GeoKnight has given us great pressed transfers before. One difference is last time we used was summer- today it's raining but we are in a nice dry warm building. Could humidity affect that much? We live in normally sunny CA so I can't see anyone releasing a product that could be THAT humidity sensitive. Attached is a sample. Had to keep the exposure low so it wouldn't blow out the white. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like a temp issue.
What were the results from your other press?
So you pressed a blank piece of paper and got the yellow
square?

What if you press with plain paper?


----------



## GeorgetownGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

We put a plain piece of paper (as I saw in the Conde youtube video!) over the trimmed sublimation paper and there is no yellowing where the plain paper touched. Nor yellowing of the paper to suggest that the paper is being scorched. Can't wait to receive my TexPrintR paper to try tomorrow!


----------



## GeorgetownGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Forgot to mention same results with our automatic press. Guess it's the paper?


----------

